# Whither Nikon?



## cgw (Apr 16, 2022)

An interesting--and sobering--read:

"_Imaging accounted for 33% of revenue last year (down from 75% in 2013) and is the principal source of Nikon’s problems; the unwritten mantra to address this is “strengthen and diversify”. Precision Instruments is now the largest division accounting for 41% of revenue, but Healthcare (14%) and Digital Manufacturing (12%) are significant components_."









						Nikon Doesn't Want Cameras to Be its Core Business Anymore
					

Nikon isn't giving up on cameras, it just wants to be less reliant on them for financial stability.




					petapixel.com


----------



## Rickbb (Apr 16, 2022)

Don’t put all your eggs in one basket is the lesson here.


----------

